# Hopefully I get this right... new member



## DJMCB (Aug 21, 2018)

Hello. I’m a Canadian, currently being approached regarding a contract opportunity in the UAE, working in the nuclear industry. I’m looking forward to learning from and sharing with the group.


----------

